# Foreclosure Project



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, Beautiful job Mike. :thumbup:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Smart wife, making it look like she can't paint so she gets banned from it. I took a different route and refused to do it from the get go.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Great progress!

How is the roof?


----------



## mike2 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, compared to some of the other projects it's pretty tame, but it's mine and there is still some heavier lifting to come.



CoconutPete said:


> Great progress!
> 
> How is the roof?


The roofs dry, probably has 2-3 good years left if I had to guess without walking it. Company I work for is a wholesaler of all things roofing and HVAC in the mid-Atlantic, so I'll catch a break when it comes time to put something new on, currently thinking a metal roof would be sharp (but mega $$$).

We're still in the process of packing for the move, once that's out of the way I plan to scrape/sand the sidelights and give them a hand rubbed finish, still on the fence as to the method I'd like to use.

Then there's the basement.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome pics! I too was a proud purchaser of a foreclosure, and know what you mean how it can be a little sad to remove what they did, when it is apparent they did it with a lot of care. 

Taking down wallpaper is ALWAYS a bear, in my experience. Lots of patience, lots of swearing, and lots of time seems to be the solution...


----------



## vln (Jun 19, 2011)

If the wall paper is in good condition, I like to paint over it. Gives the wall a nice, smooth surface.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice that you got in so quickly. We purchased an estate about a year ago that sat empty for three years. Luckily they kept the power on so the A/C and heat worked well, but we have run into a few strange problems that only come from long periods of inactivity.


----------



## b21bballer (Mar 2, 2012)

Double said:


> Very nice that you got in so quickly. We purchased an estate about a year ago that sat empty for three years. Luckily they kept the power on so the A/C and heat worked well, but we have run into a few strange problems that only come from long periods of inactivity.


What kind of problems? I'm looking at a house that has been empty for a while.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

A few examples...

1)The yard was totally overtaken with ivy, and the planting beds were thick through with wandering grasses and weeds. The grass had wasted considerably, which sounds minor but it has taken nearly a year to get everything back into shape. The ivy was the worst though, as it continues to resurface even today, Ive taken to letting it grow enough so I can dig down and find its source, which seem to run throughout the yard.

2) Someone had entered the garage at one point and cut out some copper pipe which resulted in a nice water leak the first time we fired up the washing machine.

3) The hot water heater pilot was out for a long time and had gotten either some rust or dirt on the tip so it wouldn't stay lit for more than a couple of hours at a time. We replaced the tip and haven't had any problems since.

4) Birds had built a nice nest in the attic through a hole in the eve mesh where a tree branch had poked through because it wasn't trimmed back.

5) Ivy had grown in between the storm windows and the main glass on multiple windows, which on this house are riveted onto the main window and cannot be removed. We ended up replacing the windows in the house but we otherwise would have had to drill out the rivets to get the ivy in between the pains out of the windows.

6) Several of the kitchen slide roller bearings were seized, oddly enough, and we had to replace a couple of the slides, the rest we were able to free with some WD-40 and then re-greased them afterwards.


----------



## b21bballer (Mar 2, 2012)

OK, thanks. I have read that it's important to video snake pipes/drains to check for roots or damaged drains.


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

I love the house! Lots of curb appeal in my opinion. That front expansive porch is to die for!


----------



## mike2 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. It's turned out really well twostuds, the front porch has been great (though blisters in the paint necessitate a repaint...)

Quick update, one of the more fun projects is done.

*The Problem:* How do you put two girls in one room, without cramping their ability to have a sleep over with friends?

*The Solution:*









This turned out super nice, the twins on the left are extra longs, and the right are standard. Each bed has a separate cubby behind it, with a little light fixture.

The closet also has a large built-in in it now, I'll try to snap some good pics of it when I get a chance.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

